# Door Size



## Mr E (Nov 26, 2013)

New to pigeons and this site. Working on a small loft before I get a pair of birds. With the research I have done I think my loft is big enough for 4 to 6 birds. The only dimensions I couldn't find were,
How big should the entry door/trap opening be?
How big should nesting boxes be?
Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Just finished building a small loft myself.

Doors - for the birds or you? I made 3 of the sides that open completely (for cleaning access) and 4 openings in the doors to be able to change food and water without opening the whole side.

Doors for the birds should be large enough that you can comfortably bring one out while holding it. Or that they can comfortable walk in and out of. Mine are 10 to 12 inches high, and around 20 inches wide. They are very wide, but I was following the width of the larger doors.

The larger the bird the larger the door. I have big king crosses


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Nesting boxes should be big enough for 1 nest bowl + space for fledglings and adults, since they will be chased out of the nest for the pair to lay their second clutch.
I'd say space for 1.75 to 2 nest bowls is a safe size.

Height, should be comfortable for the bird.

Mine are 12" high, 12" deep and 19"wide + they need a landing perch infront of the nest box where the male will sleep and so they can access it easily


----------



## Mr E (Nov 26, 2013)

Mainly looking for the size of the trap/one-way door for when they return from flying.

The size of the loft is going to be 4ft long by 2ft wide by 3ft tall. There will be a 2ftx2ftx2ft cage/aviary attached to the one end. Didn't want to go big. Wanted to keep it small and simple before I decided if pigeons were for me or not.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

my trap door is 12 X 22 inches, because that is the width of the door I made. i haven't made the trap itself yet. I know others have made them substantially smaller. if you want to buy the parts for the trap, rather than make them yourself perhaps you are better off looking at the sizes they come in.

I'll be making them myself. What mattered most to me was the proportions of crossbars on the larger doors.

Have you checked the training forum? They talk about trapping there. Maybe someone has posted about the size and construction


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

Dr.mr.E hello just got done 2 weeks ago.. so i too did miles of research..google pics and what not they seem to have trap door about 2 or 3 feet wide with platform on outside to stand on before entering..about 1 foot high is good for most pigeons..unless there kings..spacing between bars 6 inches is good or l less..the reason i can say that is my partition wall inside nesting box was cut with 4 inch whole saw and they go in and out no problem...nesting box is 2 feet wide by 1 foot deep...check my album..mobile unit on trailer..very temperary..but comfortable..anywho...they will duck in to get where they wanno go food is the motivater ...just google pigeon loft designs and you will see hundreds of ideas...for manufatured door..( piano key style ) type in aliexpress.com ...no gimmick straight from china for cheap..3 to 5 day delivery..no middle man no store mark-up..etc. etc. bought many items here ...ex; bird bands 100 for like 5 bucks..most times free shipping..i know..crazy but true..go there type in pigeon supplies...for real...good luck..hope it helped.. ( if i wasn't layed off i wouldn't talk so much sorry...lol)


----------

